# Summary of Mike's tapes



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

I have Crohns Ileitis. Also great diarrhea.I am intersted in receiving a summary of what is accomplished or covered in Mike's tapes. There are a lot of messages here...I wanted a concise summary of what is covered and how it has benefitted people.Is there a particular web site or message board for that?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Scout, Mike tapes are specifically for IBS, not IBD. However, with that said they would probably be very benefical for IBD, but since IBD is an organic problem it needs to be treated as IBD and that is different then IBS.However, they would help relax the brain gut axis and also may help to boost the immune system and hence help inflammation.Its important though that they are for IBS symptoms, even though an IBD patient would benefit with it as a complementary approach.Here is some info for you. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic&f=1&t=025521


----------

